# something nice for DH on NYE



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there, 

just wondered if anyone had any ideas, me and DH have decided to stay in on New years eve this year (first out of....well.....ever!), so because of this i am really looking forward to this.  

but....what can i do to make it not like any normal nite in?  i would like to do something different and fun with him....but what? any ideas?


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya
It will probably sound very un-exciting but DH and I gave up going out a couple of years ago as it was a bit of a let down with a hefty price tag   

We generally have a 'restaurant' night in... I buy food in from somewhere special - we have a selfridges nearby so I have a wander through the food hall, or go to M&S and get lots of lovely treats. We have a nice set table/candles etc... and get nicely dressed rather than sitting in jim jams (like we do normally   ).  Then after we usually watch a film and I buy a box of fireworks and we go and let them off a 12.

Hope you enjoy whatever you do


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there. ooooo thanks, great idea, i did think about having the meal thing but when you said about dressing up etc then thats great, as it would be PJs as usual, so doing the dressing up thing sounds like a great idea. 

we dont have m and s, so maybe have to find someone to gt the 2 meals for £10 thing. yum yum. 

yes that is what im gonna do

thanks vry much. x


----------

